# [Virtualisation] OracleVM vs Xen vs ESXi

## 404_crazy

Salut je cherche la meilleure solution pour faire de la virtualisation avec haute disponibilité, j'ai trouvé 3 solutions, OracleVM (basé sur Xen), ESXi, Xen.

Oracle a l'aire plutot bien mais le cout du support pour avoir les updates me gène un peut quand on voi qu'il est basé sur Xen...Pour ESXi c'est la même chose surtout que le manager n'est pas gratuit enfin pour Xen ce qui me gène c'est la difficulté de mise en place surtout pour la haute disponibilité...

Je voudrait virtualisé 3 serveur dans un premier temps :

1er serveur linux

- NFS (serveur)

- Samba (serveur)

- DHCP (serveur)

2nd serveur linux

- NFS client pour save le serveur NFS du serveur linux 1

- FTP (serveur)

- apache

- php

- mysql

1 serveur Windows 2003

- AD

- DNS (pour AD)

- serveur d'impression

- TSE 

Avez vous des conseils, retours d'expériences sur le sujet ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai installé recemment trois serveur Xeon quad core avec gentoo hardened/raid+lvm/kvm/qemu . Kvm/Qemu est très facile a mettre en place . Il y a un thread sur le forum à ce sujet.

----------

## 404_crazy

Merci de ta réponse,

Oui effet j'ai pensé a cette solution dans un premier temps mais je d'une parte je voudrait monté 2 serveur physique pour faire du fail over et on ma dit que c'était plutôt compliquer a mettre en place, d'autre part qemu n'a pas a ma connaissance de console de management a distance, on ma aussi dit que sous qemu le réseau était plus ou moins abouti (?).

----------

## RaX

QEMU-KVM c'est le top on fait exactement ce que tu dit au taff et en HA. Les VM sont géré par Heartbeat etc...

Avec la libvirtd et Virt-Manager c'est assez sexy.

Puis tu as bien une console distante, via Virt-Manager on un simple VNC.

J'ai touché un peu a tout et je peux te dire que QEMU-KVM est une très bonne alternative libre a ESXi.

----------

## 404_crazy

ok je vais tester tout ça par contre sur ma machine de test le proco n'a pas AMD-V...

Je peut tester les deux guest Gentoo avec ? (avant d'upgrader ma machine)

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut,

Le sujet m'intéresse aussi. Chacun a sa petite préférence. A la maison j'utilise kvm, c'est relativement simple à mettre en oeuvre.

Au taf nous utilisons ESXi, pour le coup c'est super simple, le gros plus est VmWare converter qui permet de faire de la conversion de machines physique à chaud très rapidement et de gérer les VMs facilement (copie, déplacement ...), l'interface client Vsphere est très bien faite.

Généralement chui plutôt philosophie opensource mais j'ai pas trouvé de solutions réunissant les mêmes fonctionnalités que VmWare.

Je vais tester OracleVM, je ne peux pas te donner mon avis dessus mais à choisir entre Xen et kvm, j'opterai pour kvm.

J'aimerai bien trouvé un test comparatif des performances de chaque solution aussi.

PS: moi je ne trouve pas virt-manager sexy :p.

Tiens nous au courant de la solution choisie et des raisons.

+++

----------

## RaX

@404_crazy: Malheureusement tu ne peux pas faire de test avec un proc qui ne supporte pas KVM, ou alors avec qemu (+kqemu) mais les performances sont .... (je vous laisse choisir le mot).

C'est sur ESXi et vSphere c'est très bien et VirtManager n'est pas aussi complet mais si tu as le temps de monter ton archi avec qemu-kvm tu peux arriver a un résultat plutôt convainquant. Au taff y eut pas mal de recherche sur sur ces produits et en particulier pour les config réseau et HA et c'est en production depuis quelques mois avec des retours positif. On travail actuellement a faire l'intégration de la solution qemu-kvm avec OpenVSwitch et on constate que qemu-kvm est assez souple.

Donc tu as la facilité c'est sûr avec ESXi mais si qemu-kvm peut faire le job pour toi je pense que tu ne sera pas déçu.

Bonne soirée.

----------

